# Burning .dmg .toast Files On a Pc For Mac G5 Use



## ekokoo (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi

Thank you for the great service.

As the subject states, I've got a few dvd images (.dmg and .toast) and am not too mac literate, would like to burn them on the pc for mac use.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Veljo (Sep 22, 2005)

As far as I know .dmg and .toast are exclusive Mac file types. You'll need to use a Mac.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 10, 2005)

Nero (media burning application for Windows) can apparently convert DMG files to ISO or CDR files, so that's one way around it -- although I wouldn't trust any kind of conversion process in this situation.  I don't think it handles .TOAST files.

Veljo is correct in stating that .DMG and .TOAST are specific to the Macintosh platform, and your best results would come from burning those files on an actual Macintosh computer.

One option is to simply burn the .DMG or .TOAST file itself to a CD-R, then take that CD-R to a Macintosh, copy the .DMG or .TOAST file off of the CD-R, then re-burn it as an actual data CD using Disk Utility or Toast on the Mac.

If you can network the PC and the Mac, then you can convert the .DMG file to a standard .ISO file using the Macintosh, copy the resulting .ISO file back to the PC, then burn the .ISO file on the PC:

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20040121135301830


----------



## texanpenguin (Oct 10, 2005)

When my brother needs to do this for me, he just renames the .DMG file into a .ISO file and burns it (it plays fine on my computer).


----------



## falkon (Oct 10, 2005)

Renaming a .toast to a .iso works too. There's no "conversion" involved.


----------

